# Run CGI scripts (.cgi ext) in IIS7



## AdamWest (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello all!

I am new to IIS7 and web server setup/management so stay with me folks. 

I would like to run a series of .cgi and .pm files on my web server but am having a difficult time figuring out what I am doing wrong. I am using Windows 7 IIS7 and the scripts are written in perl. The scripts I want to run can be found at http://www.troubleticketexpress.com. Can anyone help me run down step by step what I need to do? I just need main points and I can research the details myself. So far I have not been able to find any guide or series of instructions that will help me get this up and running. I'm not looking for a handout but some detailed help would be more than appreciated. TIA!


----------

